

As much as the scandal with Linode is worrying their support is second to none - andyhmltn
http://i.imgur.com/Kiw9QWt.png

======
threeseed
Their support is terrible when you have a real problem and non existent during
an incident.

~~~
andyhmltn
I would say that's completely wrong. I've never had a bad support experience
with them.

